# New member trying to get head around finishing Judge restoration ...



## michaelC (Feb 10, 2011)

what a mouthful ...

howdy friends - first post! sincerely appreciate opportunity ...

i'm 46, today actually!, and have owned my green 69' judge (raIII, 4sp) since 1982. except for rear end (long teenage story) car is completely numbers matching ... 

my dad and i started a body-off-frame restoration around ten years ago. as it sits currently - car is painted and drive train is in (engine runs) ... except for some molding needing re-chroming and nose needing to be painted, most everything is done and all parts needed for completion are there. we need to install wiring, dash, whole interior etc etc.

basically my dad, who is a huge motor-head, has a pretty full-blown shop. thing is he has some health issues. there's also other life considerations ie time, distance between us (3 hr drive) and my 2.5 y/o boy!

if any of y'all have opinions regarding this scenario i'm all ears! i DO NOT want to sell car. i'd like to finish restoration, drive car, and pass it on to my son. what do you guys think i have left in terms of hours? what would i be looking at dollar wise to have someone complete job? i am comfortable working on cars btw.

i'm in metro boston area ...

again, i really appreciate the opportunity to post here. 

best,
mike


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome Mike, and happy birthday. I too have owned my 68 since 1982 and I am 44. Are you saying you have all the interior parts and that you need to install them and paint the nose and your done? Hard to have an idea without seeing what you are talking about. Posting some pics would help us help you.
Darrin


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

michaelC said:


> my dad and i started a body-off-frame restoration around ten years ago. as it sits currently - car is painted and drive train is in (engine runs) ... except for some molding needing re-chroming and nose needing to be painted, most everything is done and all parts needed for completion are there. we need to install wiring, dash, whole interior etc etc.
> 
> basically my dad, who is a huge motor-head, has a pretty full-blown shop. thing is he has some health issues. there's also other life considerations ie time, distance between us (3 hr drive) and my 2.5 y/o boy!


Sounds like a great car. My recommendation? Plan on spending weekends at your dad's, and take your son with you. What an opportunity for him to learn from you, get to spend time with you and also your dad, and also for you and your dad to have more time together doing something you both love.

Family is important. Making the most of the time you have is important. Sharing things with people you love is important. "Finishing" is great, but it's not as important as those things.

I'll bet you a dollar against the hole of a rolling donut that nothing would make your dad (and you) happier.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with bear, wish i had a son to help with mine, building it with you will give him the sense of ownership so when you pass it down he will have learned the respect for the car and the countless hours of work it takes to restore and keep these cars fresh. And it also helps to further the hobby with a new generation to help keep the nameplate alive as "they are'nt makin anymore"....welcome to the forum, and Happy Birthday...arty: hit it on weekends and dive right in, all the guys on here can help answer any questions or problems you may run into. sounds like if you put your mind to it you could have it on the road this summer....:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree, might just be what grandpa and grandson need! When he's able to drive the car he'll have those memories. Well, maybe not at 2 1/2...., but take pictures!!:cheers


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club. 

One thing that you can do is mothball the engine. Park the resto for a couple of years. Tow the car to your house after a few years and start tinkering away. It has waited ten years already. In another 10 years your son will be 12 just the right age to start a project with dad.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I also agree with bear and others, do the project with your dad, he'll appreciate the time you spend there. And you will get quality time with your Dad. Get pics of your son with the car, so when you hand it down to him he will be into it. My buddy is building a 50 Merc for his older son, 31 Ford Coupe for his 14 y/o. I so wish my daughter was into cars, but she's not. She just got a truck and expressed an interest in working on it, so I'm happy. She turns 18 in June and graduates this year.


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike, I have a good friend who has a 69' tripple black conv. GTO so I know what you are going through, little bit at a time I'd say. I'm almost 44 w/16 yo. son, I'd like to leave him sumthin' too in ths world when I'm gone. I feel the need, the need for speed I always say. I'm new to the forum also so if you'd like to add me as a friend then that would be pretty cool. I have a 65' Tempest custom conv. that I've spent every extra cent on in the last almost 4 years, its my pride and joy. My daddy gave it too me for my 40th b-day, better late than never hugh? Anyways, all I can say is just keep at it, enjoy the little things, and PONTIAC POWER RULES!!!!! The nearest I can tell, my car came from up north about where you are, have a good one and hit me back, later.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome Nyte....:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree with an earlier post about spending weekend time to "get her done". 

You,your dad and son three generations working together ...... now that is cool!!


----------



## michaelC (Feb 10, 2011)

what a sweet welcome! thank you fellas' ...

i do have pics of entire restoration up until now but they're in the form of film. remember that stuff? next time i get up to my dad's i'll take some pics and put them up here. i promise photos will make you smile and your pulse quicken a bit - even in it's current state car looks quite badass.

and i too have been thinking the most obvious and fulfilling route would be to get my arse up there to work on car with my dad AND son (though THAT sounds like a handful). we spoke a few days ago about trying to get the ball rolling once the snow melts. he's wayy up north in new hampshire.

here's exactly what needs to be done:
- paint nose, install flip flop headlights, and mount nose
- install all electrical wiring
- install dashboard 
- install entire interior (rugs, seats, headliner, etc)
- windows
- trim (some pieces could use re-chrome)
- the other one hundred things i've forgotten about!

while i've rebuilt motors before, changed trannies/rear ends, and have maintained old hi performance vehicles over the years, this wiring, dashboard, interior stuff is pretty daunting to me. anyone care to offer ball-park time estimates or other anecdotal words of wisdom?

thanks again for the encouragement guys, i'll keep y'all up do date.

best regards,
mike


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am assuming you and your father took it apart so you should have all the pieces and you are talking a full day when you go out to work on it, i would figure everything in hand the dash is a 10hr job if just re-assembling, make sure to detail your gauges and panels first. Electric is a big ? as you never know what you will run into. paint and front end should take a few days. i would say the interior will take you a few weekends of work about to do mine in another month or so , so i will let you know. at this point its a driver so who cares how long it takes to do the 100 other things, sound like you will have a lifetime to do them.....get'r done....:cheersarty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rereading your post, to install wiring, interior and trim shouldn't be more than a few thousand, if that much. Have a resto shop install the items that are beyond your ability and go from there. Interior is pretty much a bolt in thing after the upholstery shop. Figure out the hold up and pay for it, then build from there. Get it running, cruise it, fall in love with it, and you will be motivated to finish it.. All of us would love to have a painted, powered shell to just finish up..


----------

